# Die Polizei Stralsund warnt vor kriminellem Warenbetrug im Internet



## Captain Picard (2 Juni 2010)

aus der PD Stralsund - Landespolizei Mecklenburg-Vorpommern


> Seit Ende Mai 2010 ist im Internet eine Seite unter dem Domainnamen "gold-barren-silber.com und einer Anschrift in einem Dorf auf der Insel Rügen geschaltet. Die kriminellen Betreiber bieten Gold und Silber weit unter dem Marktpreis und nur gegen Vorkasse an. Die Ware wird nicht geliefert. Nach einiger Zeit wird der Name des Shops und das Dessin leicht geändert und erscheint unter derselben IP-Adresse erneut im Netz.
> Die Web-Seite ist unter einer Anschrift in Russland angemeldet und wird auf den Seychellen gehostet. Jeder potentieller Kunde sollte bereits von sich aus misstrauisch werden, wenn Gold und Silber in der heutigen Zeit weit unter dem Marktpreis angeboten werden.
> 
> Da der Onlineshop auf Rügen nicht existent ist, ergibt sich keine Zuständigkeit für die hiesige Polizei. Betrugsopfer müssen sich mit ihren Anzeigen an die heimischen Behörden wenden.


----------



## Teleton (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: Die Polizei Stralsund warnt vor kriminellem Warenbetrug im Internet*



> Jeder potentieller Kunde sollte bereits von sich aus misstrauisch werden, wenn Gold und Silber in der heutigen Zeit weit unter dem Marktpreis angeboten werden.


Bei www.geldscheine-billiger.ru gibts 10,- Scheine für 7,- Euro ist das seriös?


----------



## Devilfrank (3 Juni 2010)

*AW: Die Polizei Stralsund warnt vor kriminellem Warenbetrug im Internet*



Teleton schrieb:


> Bei www.geldscheine-billiger.ru gibts 10,- Scheine für 7,- Euro ist das seriös?



Ist das mit oder ohne Märchensteuer?

*SCNR*


----------



## Heiko (3 Juni 2010)

*AW: Die Polizei Stralsund warnt vor kriminellem Warenbetrug im Internet*

plus Zoll.


----------

